# PubMed- Low serum chromogranin A in patients with self-reported food hypersensitivity.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Low serum chromogranin A in patients with self-reported food hypersensitivity.*

Scand J Gastroenterol. 2008;43(11):1403-4

Authors: Valeur J, Milde AM, Helle KB, Berstad A

PMID: 18654936 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

